# Ladies in waiting Progynova during 2ww



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I'm about to embark on another fresh cycle and my clinic prescribe progynova after ET until pg test.

I was wondering if this is fairly standard practice or not, as it is not something they did during my first fresh cycle.  

Anyone else have to take progynova during 2ww?

Many thanks,


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

i had progynova during my fet.. when i became pg with pickle.. the idea is it increases blood flow to the uterus and so helps implantation and attaching...
I was taking three a day as well as cyclogest pessaries..
Ju x


----------



## bubs (Apr 3, 2004)

hiya , i was on 4 progynova twice a day plus 2 cyclogest from egg collection.now that i got a bfp i must stay on them for the first 3 months. glad to find out what they were for as i had no idea!
good luck bubs


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm sure the progynova helped me get my bfp and i'd do it again...
Hope your hunny sticks well....


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi there 

I am on 2mg Progynova 3 times a day and have been since before ec. Haven't had it before on any of my fresh cycles but this time I just had transfer. I am sure it has helped the embryos settle in this time.

I think its good as it keeps your uterus nice and thick for the embryos to settle into and gives them a really good start. I got a bfp today and have been told to take it until 12 weeks as with the progesterone pessaries.

Good luck with it all!

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations on your BFP, Rachel

I took progynova too during 2ww - 3 per day.  I also got BFP.  I read somewhere on this board that it is HRT medication.  They are very inventive, our fertility doctors.  The stuff I down regged on was meant for men with prostate cancer but it seened to work for me...

x
Alvie


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Ladies,

Thanks for your replies.  I'm reassured that it's not just my clinic that presribes it.  And so great to read of your BFPs.  I did actually take it during my second fresh (bfn) and must admit to feeling slightly crazy on it, really bad mood swings.  I asked my consultant if I absolutely HAD to take it and he said YES, crazy or not! 

Regards, Succotash


----------

